# Mister Magpie... pfs review



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

I got these two exquisitely crafted shooters from Darren. Wow... the quality and attention to detail is amazing! Darren is an extremely nice fellow who is very interested in making sure you get what you want! The two shooters came with nicely cut theraband gold bands and I believe e-shot pouches. They feel very comfortable in my hand. Once I got the bands dialed in the way I like them, no can in my backyard was safe. The pfs on the right felt so nice to shoot I quickly switched up to tubes I am used to shooting with and had a ball with it. I could not put it down. Darren's customer service was just as quality as his finely crafted work. Once my order was placed he promptly packaged it up and got it in the mail.

Thank you Darren for the much welcome additions to my collection! I am sure I will be adding to my collection with your work in the future.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Darren is super nice. I have one of Darren's shooters. Just like you said. Super nice guy and Top notch


----------



## Oregon_Shooter (Feb 5, 2014)

Very nice to hear especially since I just bought his Walnut Wunderbar catty, can't wait to get it and start laying down some lead.

O.S


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

CanH8r said:


> I got these two exquisitely crafted shooters from Darren. Wow... the quality and attention to detail is amazing! Darren is an extremely nice fellow who is very interested in making sure you get what you want! The two shooters came with nicely cut theraband gold bands and I believe e-shot pouches. They feel very comfortable in my hand. Once I got the bands dialed in the way I like them, no can in my backyard was safe. The pfs on the right felt so nice to shoot I quickly switched up to tubes I am used to shooting with and had a ball with it. I could not put it down. Darren's customer service was just as quality as his finely crafted work. Once my order was placed he promptly packaged it up and got it in the mail.
> 
> Thank you Darren for the much welcome additions to my collection! I am sure I will be adding to my collection with your work in the future.


Jeff, It makes my day to hear that someone is enjoying the SS that I have made. I know you will give them a good home and run them through their paces. Thanks so much for the positive review.



S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Darren is super nice. I have one of Darren's shooters. Just like you said. Super nice guy and Top notch


SS, Blush, you guys are just too kind.



Oregon_Shooter said:


> Very nice to hear especially since I just bought his Walnut Wunderbar catty, can't wait to get it and start laying down some lead.
> 
> O.S


OS,

All packaged, labelled, and ready to go out the door Monday AM. It was so good to make a new friend on the Forum, I am glad you decided to join up.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

That was a good deal, happy shooting.


----------

